# Central New York



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,7,10,12,15,16,17,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,
28,29,30,34,37,38,40,41,43,44,45,49,
50,51,52,55,56,57,60,61,62,63,64,67,68,71,73,75,77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88
89,90,91,93,94,95

They said 63 total but I have 64? Sorry don't know if I have one wrong or they counted wrong?

sorry don't have any info on the Qual except they were running the waterblind.
________
Mexico Hotels


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the landblind
> 
> 2,3,4,5,7,10,12,15,16,17,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,
> 28,29,30,34,37,38,40,41,43,44,45,49,
> ...


Brenda, you are amazing! If you are at a trial, it's the next best thing to being there. I always watch for the callbacks and appreciate you doing what you do.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Open land blinds started at about 9am. Double poisen birds. Short blind ran past PB. Long PB was thrown away from the line to the blind. And, the PB on the long blind was quite a ways out. Along with all of this excitement were numerous other factors and places to get in trouble. Needless to say handlers were on thier toes and toot-tooting.

Amateur has a beautiful online triple with two retired birds. Lots of answers on all three birds. I'm back in the room with Rylee taking a snooze. The weather map confirms the T-storms that have put everything on hold for awhile. Should start back up at 3 pm with about 10 or so to finish up the amatuer. Open should be close behind. Q had approx. 24 to 26 dogs back to watermarks.

Bye for now!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

3,34,37,38,40,41,43,45,49,56,57,63,75,78,79,81,89,90

18 total
________
Volvo redblock engine


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

18 dogs to the water, 16 pro run dogs and two full-time amateurs. No "average joe's" left in the Open. Good luck to the little guy's in the Am.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amatuer Callbacks to the landblind

5,6,8,10,11,12,15,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,29,37,38,39,40,43,45,46,47,48,49,50,
52,54,59,60,61,62,65,67,68,69,73

40 total
________
HERBAL VAPORIZERS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

6,8,12,15,17,20,21,23,37,38,39,43,45,54,60,61,62,67,68

19 total
________
Free xxx movies


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st- #35 Bear H/Randy Bohn O/Lois Gebrian
2nd-#44 Waylon H/Randy Bohn O/Vincent Spong
3rd - #28 Loner H/Dave Mosher O/Marion Stroud-Swingle
4th - #26 Smoke H/Randy Bohn O/Breck Campbell
RJ - #33MVP H/Patti Roberts O/Priscilla Johnson

Jams - 43,42,39,36,31,30,20,6,1

Congrats to all!!
________
Ford motor company of argentina specifications


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Very nice Mr Bohn!


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Way to go Randy, nice work!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any Amt call back for the water blind?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open Call backs to water marks: 3, 37, 38, 40, 45, 56, 57, 75, 78, 79, 81, 89


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st: #89 Charlie---Alan Pleasant
2nd: #57 Davey---Alan Pleasant
3rd: #56 Pink-----Al Arthur
4th: #79 Sophia---Al Arthur
Res. Jam: #75 Connie----Al Arthur
Jams: #3 Goldie----Dave Mosher
#37 Pedro--Dave Mosher
#40 Windy---Ken Neil
#81 Twister---Mitch Brown


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open placements; 
1st: 89
2nd: 57
3rd: 56
4th: 79
RJ: 75
Jams: 3, 37, 40, 81


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations Josie and Sophie!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Josie an Al on Sophie’s 4TH in the open.
Josie also had a jam in the Q with the midget.
Nice weekend girl


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#45 Streak-Bill Goldstein
2nd-#60 Ruby - Bart Clark
3rd-#62 Benny -Mark Menzies
4th-#15 Blue - Bill Goldsten
RJ -#43 Rylee -Sally Koepke

Jams- 8,23,37,38,39

Congrats to all!!
________
Honda Research America specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#18 Loner H/Dave Mosher O/Marion Stroud
2nd-#15 Joe O/H Patti & Rick Roberts
3rd-#11 Blaze H/Dave Mosher O/Myra Fuguet
4th-#10 Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
RJ -#9 Tazer H/Patti Roberts O/Martha Cole Glenn

Sorry couldn't get the Jams

Congrats to all!!!
________
Digital scales


----------



## bbb (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations Al, Mike and Pink. Great Open 3rd, and just 3 years old!!


----------

